# Interesting Article



## ABN (Oct 17, 2003)

there is an article in the newest issue of Black Belt (DEC 2003/David Carradine on the cover) written by Scott Sonnon on the use of aspects of the ROSS system to enhance mental preparedness. It's primarily devoted to psychological preparation for a sport/match environment. The format of the article bears a resemblance in structure to a military operations order but the language is colorful and there are some useful tips even for those who don't do the competitive combat arts scene.


andy


----------



## pknox (Oct 17, 2003)

Sounds interesting - I'll look for it.  Is the December issue out already?  The year is definitely flying by.


----------



## pknox (Oct 22, 2003)

Checked it out today.  Excellent piece.  For some reason I expected it to go into more detail about ROSS, but the fact that the information presented could be used by any stylist makes it even more useful.


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 22, 2003)

pknox - Although I have yet to read the article, I can understand why you seem to have enjoyed it. When 'technique' sequence cataloging becomes unimportant - and the reasons for the 'movement' supercede it - you will find that the methodology and principles of what we refer to as RMA are applicable to MA in general.
The 'R' is a reminder of its origin but it applies in a global understanding of MA as well.


----------



## pknox (Oct 22, 2003)

NYCRonin - an excellent point.  Mr. Sonnon basically echoes your point in the article, when he states, on the very first page:



> Note that ROSS is a _system_ of combatative personal enhancement, not a specific style of fighting.



I think that at least part of the reason why the article was written was to let non-RMA stylists realize that the ROSS approach has value to them regardless of what system they study.  If that was in fact the case, than I believe that goal was fully achieved.


----------

